# TORO CCR2450 extremely high RPMs



## RideRed0331 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello all,

Having an issue with a toro CCR 2450. Got the snowblower from a friend who was going to junk it after buying a bigger model. 

Whenever I start it, the thing fires up and revs to the moon! There is no delay or surging, it just goes straight to WOT and does not come down. 

I believe the issue is my flap governor. Has anyone else had this issue?

It has the metal carb on it, and is somewhat of a never model. I would guess 2000 or so.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Can you find the governor linkage and play with that?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

RideRed0331 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Having an issue with a toro CCR 2450. Got the snowblower from a friend who was going to junk it after buying a bigger model.
> 
> ...


Take the lower plastic off and check the spring and linkage on the top of the carb. 

I had one before there was cobwebs making it stick open make sure it's free and spray some lube on the hinge.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RideRed0331 (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes, it is right next to the carb. The carb side of the linkage is accessible. The engine side is not. It’s not even visible. I was actually considering cutting the metal shroud/cover so I can watch it to check functionality


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

RideRed0331 said:


> Yes, it is right next to the carb. The carb side of the linkage is accessible. The engine side is not. It’s not even visible. I was actually considering cutting the metal shroud/cover so I can watch it to check functionality


if you take the lower plastic off you can see the linkage you dont need to mess with the shroud just get a flash light and look in there :wink2:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Agre


----------



## RideRed0331 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks for the help, still having the same issues though.

I already have the lower plastic cover off, as I've removed the carb a few times when cleaning it, etc. 

The linkage moves freely for the governor, I can play with it and it does close the butterfly on the carb when the flap moves up like it should. The tab on the left of the carb is at about 12 o'clock. It is wide open when off as described, with almost no tension on the spring...it is totally relaxed (making it easiest for the governor to slow the RPM's down).

I'm trying to take a video of it to show exactly what it does. Is there anyone who can take a picture of what their governor linkage looks like on a properly running engine? I'm wondering if the "U" shape in the linkage bar is bent out of whack...


----------

